# Previous rejection



## yuraj23 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have previous refusal to US b1/b2 visa. Does it hamper applying to Australia Student visa and do I need to show the refusal to the AHC?


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

I think you have to show it to prove yourself that your honest.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Why were you refused the B1/B2? When applying for Aus visa there is a question asking whether you have ever been refused a visa to any country. It's always best to be honest. If you're not, they will likely find out (DIBP has links to USCIS - they talk to each other to verify information visa applicants give) and then your visa will definitely be refused because you gave false or misleading information. If you're honest and explain the reason for refusal of your US visa, there's a possibility you could still get an Aus visa - but no guarantee.

Why was this thread resurrected??


----------

